# Michael Johnson v Colin Jackson



## Carefreegirl (11 August 2012)

Is it just me or has anyone noticed that whatever Colin says Michael disagrees with him ?
Colin just nearly lost it when he said that some people don't want to win and Michael as good as said youre talking poo.
I'd love to be a fly on the wall when the cameras stop filming.


----------



## ruth83 (11 August 2012)

My gut feeling is just that MJ doesn't subscribe to the BBC PR bull....

Did anyone else see the VT they did a couple of nights ago about black athletes in the 100m? I thought it was going to be about black people first being allowed into the games (especially as the Saudi woman had run earlier that day - thought they might have tied it all in) but ended up as a big waffle about why do black people run faster - and there was no real backbone behind it. MJ looked well and truly annoyed (to put it mildly) by it when it finally finished.


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 August 2012)

MJ did a programme a few weeks ago about why the vast majority of sucessful runners are coloured, started watching it but it turned into a 'Who do you think you are' type of programme about him. I do prefer him to Colin though.


----------



## strictlyhorsey (11 August 2012)

I too got the feeling that they did not agree.  Personally I like Colin Jackson and really dislike Michael Johnson and wish the BBC would replace him with a Brit.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 August 2012)

I prefer MJ, I think his analysis is better and it's nice to have a foreigner in there for balance.


----------

